# S. Nags Head Report



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

My first kayak fishing report!
Stayed down in S. Nags Head for the week and rented a Malibu XL. Monday and Tuesday brought clear and calm water making the blues an easy target for the kids and dads. Bait was everywhere. Water temp was close to 80. Kept 10 for dinner and bait and threw back dozens more. All hit on 1oz glass minnows in pink, green and blue. The kids outfished me.
I also caught 5 blues from the beach using 1.5oz glass minnows.

Wed brought SW winds and dirty/cold water keeping the fish harder to find. Water temps in the low 60s on Thur. Friday's hurricane swell kept the yak at the cottage and the surfboard out.

I did get a visit from NC Marine patrol asking for my license while out on the water.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great Job, sounds like everybody had fun. Glass minnows; are those a type of softbait you were throwing. If so what company are they? The blues must have been tearing them up.

Thanks,
-Alex


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Glass minnows are similar to stingsilvers.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice report. With your surfing background it would seem that a big swell and a kayak would equal a lot of fun. I on the other hand get smashed up every time I try the yak surfing thing. I did manage to surf in on a wave once and it was great, but all the rest of the trys ended really bad.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice report hopefully 1st of many. should have went sound side for drum,flounder and specs when the surf is rough, very good fishing back there.


----------



## bowfin (May 22, 2008)

surfnsam said:


> nice report hopefully 1st of many. should have went sound side for drum,flounder and specs when the surf is rough, very good fishing back there.


Where do you laurnch in the sound?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

surfnsam said:


> nice report hopefully 1st of many. should have went sound side for drum,flounder and specs when the surf is rough, very good fishing back there.


I started "browsing" at fishing yaks when I got back from vacation. That was definitely a different experience than any previous fishing trip.
We (the other dad and I) wanted to hit the sound during the week but I didn't do my homework before the trip. I didn't know of any places to put in at this section of the outerbanks other than the boat launch at the little bridge on the Manteo causeway.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good report! Sounds like you had a good time.
Where did you rent the Malibu X? .
Might want to do that nexxt month instead of lugging mine down.


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

We did fish the little bridge area Tuesday 7am - 12pm, nothing but trash fish in the marsh and it was toaster oven hot. We had lots of bites in the boat cove just north of the bridge under the boat docks. Just small croaker,spot and small blues. I think the marine police wanted to check us but they couldn't get close enough and ran aground they got out pushed off and left.

. I think we should have went on down to the Oregon Inlet, the New inlet or the Canadian hole. I heard the flounder and trout were biting at OI and the Canadian hole

Jeff
WS Ride 135 yellow. OK Prowler Big Game Yellow,Mainstream Kingfisher green


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

bbcroaker said:


> Good report! Sounds like you had a good time.
> Where did you rent the Malibu X? .
> Might want to do that nexxt month instead of lugging mine down.


Atlantic Rentals. Weekly rate is $95. They threw in back rests since it took them a day to deliver it. If you pick it up yourself, there's a 10% coupon in one of those tourists coupon books.
Also, it was the Malibu 2, not XL like I stated in my original post.


----------

